# Why wait?



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Why would we wait to enact the death penalty on a criminal such as this? http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12344689/He will no doubt live out his life at leisure in an institution, at taxpayers expense. He has confessed, the evidence is clear. Immediate execution is the only logical conclusion. Burl


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

People are sometimes coerced to admit guilt when in fact they did not commit a crime. He may very well be insane, in which case the death penalty may not be appropriate. At the same time, the death penalty is aproximately as expensive as putting someone in prison for life (information may be dated).


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought I heard Paul Harvey say that the average inmate costs us taxpayers $30,000 a year for each person in jail.

Insane or not, he doesn't deserve to live anymore. MHO

I think killers are using that as much as others use the "race" card.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

First...you have to be mentally incompetant yourself to believe that a murderer is sane. Second...the reason it costs so much to terminate an inmates life is that we give them more appeals than a criminal who gets a life sentence. If we wouldn't wait so long on a case like this it would not costs as much.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> First...you have to be mentally incompetant yourself to believe that a murderer is sane.


We are working on different definitions.



> If we wouldn't wait so long on a case like this it would not costs as much.


Better for justice to be served than to save time and money.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I say bring back torture.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Can't bring back torture. If I where to threaten you with chopping off a certain part of your anotomy....you'd probably agree that you where the second gunman in the JFK murder....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> I say bring back torture.


A silly and unAmerican belief.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

To each his own...but just wait and see how you feel when something similar happens to someone close to you and you feel completely helpless at the hands of the justice system


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> To each his own...but just wait and see how you feel when something similar happens to someone close to you and you feel completely helpless at the hands of the justice system


I would like to think that my convictions concerning justice and freedom are stronger than reactionary emotions.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Something similar has never happened to me. Hopefully never will. But I can assure you that I'd want the correct person punished for what they did. I personally believe rapist should be casterated and not chemically if you know what I mean. I believe a convicted killer should be put to death in the same manner their victim was murdered. I, however, believe that it is to easy to get someone to 'admit' to something they did not do to avoid being tortured.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Im with Burly on this one. Save the $$, I'll glady spend the .38 cents for a bullet. Hell I'll pull the trigger. You've got a pretty cut and dry case here.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gun Owner said:


> Im with Burly on this one. Save the $$, I'll glady spend the .38 cents for a bullet. Hell I'll pull the trigger. You've got a pretty cut and dry case here.


So says you. What if he is too crazy to stand trial? You can't negate the justice system just because you are fueled by emotions. That is what is done in dictatorships.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

ITs a meaningless debate, because in the end, he will get all of his appeals. But when you have an admission of guilt, a diary, and a body all pointing with neon blinking signs that this depraved indivdual is guilty, the appeals process is pointless.

Think about it. Guy ends life. Guy claims insanity. Guy gets death penalty. Guy appeals for his own life. Guy shows that life is better than death. Guy shows understanding of the desire to live. Therefore guy is not actually insane, and is simply a murderer.

As soon as he is convicted, and asks for an appeal, that should be enough to say "strap him down"

And keep in mind, Im speaking about this case, and this case only. There are indeed cases where it isnt so cut and dry, and those cases deserve far more scrutiny. But in this case, much like the guy in Florida that was caught on video abducting that 13 yr old girl, the First trial should be enough, and the appeals process denied.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Think about it. Guy ends life. Guy claims insanity. Guy gets death penalty. Guy appeals for his own life. Guy shows that life is better than death. Guy shows understanding of the desire to live. Therefore guy is not actually insane, and is simply a murderer.


Yet this situation has not occured in said case. You are making suppositions, where as in reality all we know is that there is a dead girl and one very crazy man who says he killed her.



> And keep in mind, Im speaking about this case, and this case only. There are indeed cases where it isnt so cut and dry, and those cases deserve far more scrutiny. But in this case, much like the guy in Florida that was caught on video abducting that 13 yr old girl, the First trial should be enough, and the appeals process denied.


So not everyone deserves a full and fair trial based on how much evidence there is and how mad the case makes you?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Yet this situation has not occured in said case. You are making suppositions, where as in reality all we know is that there is a dead girl and one very crazy man who says he killed her.
> 
> So not everyone deserves a full and fair trial based on how much evidence there is and how mad the case makes you?


Didnt say it has happened, just something to "chew on"

As for everyone getting a full and fair trial. Yes, they should get "A" full and fair trial, simply because I would want one in a similar situation, and thats it. No appeal, no mistrials on trivial grounds, none of that goofy horse****. When the trial is over, you take the guy out back, have him kneel down and ya put a bullet in the back of his head, right where the spinal cord meets the brain. End of story, one more souless killer alive to hurt someone else.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> As for everyone getting a full and fair trial. Yes, they should get "A" full and fair trial, simply because I would want one in a similar situation, and thats it. No appeal, no mistrials on trivial grounds, none of that goofy horse****.


The goofy horse**** that ensures that police follow the rules of search and seizure? You are developing laws for a fantasy land.



> When the trial is over, you take the guy out back, have him kneel down and ya put a bullet in the back of his head, right where the spinal cord meets the brain. End of story, one more souless killer alive to hurt someone else.


Unless he wasn't guilty. Someone I could see you going for as many appeals as possible if you were wrongly convicted of murder.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This one looks pointless, hint hint.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The point is, that this soulless killer should die for his crime as soon as possible because:
A. He admits guilt. 
B. The evidence is irrefutable and the crime is beyond comprehension for any worthwhile human being.
C. The public should not be burdened by him any longer than it takes to complete GunOwner's suggested method of execution. 
Other points brought to light here are:
A. Some will argue against any rational point.
B. With maturity comes comprehension of reality, and it's consequenses.
C. The laws regarding this type of crime are much too lenient and need to be changed.
D. Those who do not remember the past are doomed to repeat it.
E. Real-world experience beats conjecture and "what if?" each and every time.
Endit.
Burl


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So does he or does he not deserve a full and fair trial, and if so, how long is a "full trial" to you?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lets see how long until MT gets this thread locked. Your going nowhere with this argument, but ill feelings in the end.


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

There should be a shorter waiting time on death row. Some people sit on death row for 20 years, they should have 5-6 years tops for the appeals process.


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

He may be crazy now , but I doubt he was too crazy when he was planning the attacks , and he will get what he gets . The jury will decide . Death or locked up in solitary for life . Which is worse . Me , I'd take death , unless I was crazy!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

They should have never let the c***sucker out of his apartment alive. Them cops could have placed a weapon on him and dropped him in self defense and saved alot of money. Anybody who does such a thing should never even see the inside of a court room crazy or not. Crazy ones should go just as fast if not faster. That **** he did was to well thought out and planned.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> They should have never let the c***sucker out of his apartment alive. Them cops could have placed a weapon on him and dropped him in self defense and saved alot of money. Anybody who does such a thing should never even see the inside of a court room crazy or not. Crazy ones should go just as fast if not faster. That &$#* he did was to well thought out and planned.


So if I accused you of doing the same the cops should break into your home, shoot you in the head and plant a weapon on you? I am more and more convinced that many of you wish to live in a violent dictatorship.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I am strongly opposed to the death penalty for both moral and religious reasons. I don't think that it deters furture crimes, and many (maybe most) criminals that commit heneous crimes do them out of passion or are insane. This guy may be a cold-blooded murderer who fits neither category, but that does not change the fact that capital punishment is barbaric and a sad reflection on a society.

It is not about dollars and sense and easing the taxpayer's burden. It is about conducting ourselves as a civil society. An "eye for an eye" neither civil nor just.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Here here. It has been nearly 2000 years since Jesus tried to show us the light and avoid such barbarism.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> So if I accused you of doing the same the cops should break into your home, shoot you in the head and plant a weapon on you? I am more and more convinced that many of you wish to live in a violent dictatorship.


If they busted in my house and found a dead lil girl and I said i did it then yeah shoot me...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think life in prison would be worse than death, at least it should be. You guys know that I have spoken up in the past against capitol punishment. I still feel that way, but understand both sides. It cost more now to execute a person than keep them in prison for life and that is crazy, but true. 
I don't think anyone on this site is barbaric. I think many people are frustrated by fool judges, and fool psychologists. Judges are not consistent, and some are far to lenient. Also, psychologists think they cure these people. The truth is the criminal is crazier than heck, but smarter than the psychologist. Life in prison should mean life in prison.
Further, we need to make prisons less like club med. We pamper these people to the point that in some cases I am sure a few commit minor crimes because they can live better in prison than homeless on the streets. I would like to see the lenient judges and psychologist become cell mates of these people if they commit crimes after release. 
All of us are a lot closer than you might want to think, but the primary response to such crimes is outrage, then there are people that think these people are barbaric. I would guess that if everyone took 24 hours to think about it they wouldn't argue so much. 
I think that if you detest capital punishment as I do, then we all need to get politically active in changing the mandatory punishments for this type of crime. 
I hope I have bridged this gap a little, because I understand how you all feel.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I wasmt srious about what I said in an earlier post, but I kinda agree wiht you, actually i am caught in the middle of being for death sentence and against it. I really dont know where I stand on it...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I completely understand hill billy. When people talk down to you a person has the inclination to move further the opposite direction. Some people have no debate ability. Unless of course they really are for the death penalty and they can convince you faster by ticking you off.


----------

